# Repair extensor tendon toe????



## Brandilyn (Dec 1, 2011)

Patient in ER has compound fracture of great toe with rupture of extensor tendon.  Physician documented 3 cm laceration with fx of underlying phalanyx & rupture of extensor tendon" , "5-0  nylon running &interrupted sutures placed into underlying fascia & extensor tendon with good stability. Dressing applied". 

DX: Compound fx right great toe with tendon injury.

How do I code this?  What CPT codes should I use?

I looked at using tendon repair codes only because they include the closure of the wound.  But I cannot seem to find a good CPT code for the Tendon repair toe.

Would I just use a Complex wound repair?  

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## dkaran (Dec 1, 2011)

*Fx Great Toe*

28490 Closed treatment of fracture great toe, phalanx or phalanges; without manipulation 

thank you


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 1, 2011)

open fracture repair codes


----------

